# How to install GRUB to separate slice?



## palladin (Sep 23, 2010)

HDD is divided to ad0s1 and ad0s2.
FreeBSD is installed to ad0s2. How to install GRUB to ad0s1?


----------



## Yampress (Sep 23, 2010)

better in MBR ad0


----------

